# LS2/LS3 Dyno Results



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

This info is for those that are considering rebuilds or different heads. I had my new long block consisting of a LS2 stock bottom with stock L92 heads, stock LS3 intake, and cam on the dyno today. We made 439 whp with 397 torque. The heads were milled .025, springs upgraded, and a stock GM head gasket was used. The cam specs are 236/240 590/590. My other mods are in my signature. :smile2:


----------

